
Senator Rubio Targets Huawei over Patents - decster
https://www.reuters.com/article/us-huawei-tech-usa-senate/senator-rubio-targets-huawei-over-patents-idUSKCN1TI2T3
======
mengqing
If this goes through, then the whole patent and IP system will collapse. No
one will ever pay patent fees again

------
echaozh
So, Chinese companies are all patent trolls and IP stealers at the same time?
They steal IPs to troll American companies?

